# wrench97 passes 28,000 posts



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*congratulations*


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Way to go Wrench!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done Wrench! !


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice goin' wrench....congrats!!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Great job Bruce!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks guys and gal, hopefully at least some of them were good:grin:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! 28k, you're just broken in!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations Bruce!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations Wrench, well done :4-clap:







:4-clap:












:grin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats Wrench


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

28,000, nice one


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

wrench97 said:


> Thanks guys and gal, hopefully at least some of them were good:grin:


I would say 100%.

Awesome job, Bruce.

John


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats..


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations Bruce great work.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations,your work is always good


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

joeten said:


> Congratulations,your work is always good


I second that! Great work!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Nice goin Wrench congratulations!


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------

